
Why Yahoo is worth less than nothing - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2015/10/21/why-yahoo-is-worth-less-than-nothing/
======
wodenokoto
Saying she needs to change everything, is like Nokia saying they are on a
burning platform. Instead of extracting the enormous value left in their dumb
phones, Elop said they needed to get rid of that market asap, and essentially
told users to buzz off of it.

That was a dumb move.

The same can be said about the web portal. It's a declining market, sure, but
there is still an incredible amounts of value to be extracted from it, so it
would be stupid to just throw it away.

------
sjg007
Google is doing this.

